# First job interview



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

... I did bad.

Not horribly. I was nervous, sometimes rambling, and at one point couldn't answer the question. He saw how nervous I was. He probably also noticed my made up face because I was trying to hide two of my forehead and chin scar (I have a habit of picking my face). It didn't work though because you could see it.,

But I did it. And I'm coming back for a second interview next Wednesday. I originally applied for a dishwasher position and he was confused by it. He asked why, and I said made up an answer that I want to prove myself so I can move onto the next position. Truth is, I liked it because I don't have to interact with people.

He said I'm more fit to do something in the front (cashier).

He didn't look amazed but it's okay. I don't feel awesome but at least I had it done and over with. I'm not so proud of myself but I feel _okay._

I found out that the best way to handle things is to just do it. Get it done. Whether it's losing weight or getting a job, you just HAVE to go do it and not expect your SA to go away.

:clap


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats you made it  I think it is a good first step to get invited to a second interview


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm also looking forward to get to my first real job interview. The previous interview was like the employer was begging on her knees that I'd come to work for them because I was applying for a job with a huge lack for employees. I won't be able to do my interview properly without medication, ie. propranolol because of my very bad physical anxiety symptoms. Did you manage without any meds? Did you use any relaxation techniques or something else to help you?


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I'm the wrong person to ask about attractiveness because I am self-conscious about what I look. 

Honestly, I'm thinking in the meantime, I should just contact other restaurants. I'm not so sure how much I like this place, so I'll keep asking. I applied online, but usually in big franchises like McDonald's, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, etc., do not call you if you applied online. You have to walk in and apply. 

I'd rather work in a less uptight place. Plus, I'm slightly embarrassed about that interview. Lol.


----------

